# OLIMP T 100 : has anyone here used it or know anything about it?



## Noswal (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw an add for this testosterone booster-I think it's from Poland but now available in the UK.

There are few reviews on the net, has anyone here used it or know anything about it?

http://en.olimp-supplements.com/?p=3&m=14&id=256


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

junk


----------

